# Παράπλευρα θύματα



## nickel (Apr 4, 2009)

Με τον Κωνσταντίνο Πλεύρη και τα βδελύγματά του δεν θέλω να ασχολούμαι. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να βωμολοχήσω, να σκατολογήσω ή και να … ορχεολογήσω εκεί που θεωρώ ότι δεν δοκιμάζω υπερβολικά τα όρια της αισθητικής των άλλων. Είναι όμως κάποια πράγματα που σε ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις δεν έχω κανέναν λόγο να αγγίξω. Δεν θα ήθελα να έχω απέναντί μου σαν συνομιλητή κάποιον που θα έπρεπε να πείσω για το δηλητήριο που χύνει η πλεύρειος πένα και την απόλυτη νοσηρότητα της πλεύρειας σκέψης — θα ήταν σαν να χάνω το χρόνο μου να εξηγώ σε κάποιον ηλίθιο ότι ο καρκίνος είναι κακό πράγμα. Ούτε δημόσια θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ, σε μεγάλο βαθμό για αυτοπροστασία. Χάνω την ψυχραιμία μου, παρασύρομαι σε μη κόσμιες διατυπώσεις, και, δεν ξέρω, ο νόμος μπορεί να δικαιώνει κάποιον που φτύνει ένα ολόκληρο έθνος, αλλά ενδεχομένως να μην προστατεύει έναν άλλο που θα ήθελε να φτύσει έναν μεμονωμένο ιδιώτη, κατάμουτρα.

Ωστόσο, άλλοι είναι πιο ψύχραιμοι από εμένα και πλεύρισαν το θέμα … πραγματολογικά. Ο Σαραντάκος αποφάσισε να αποκαλύψει λαθροχειρίες στο αντισημιτικό βιβλίο που κρίθηκε πρόσφατα στο Εφετείο. Μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ, αλλά προσέξτε να μην αρπάξετε ιό, μην πλευριτώσετε και κυρίως μην αηδιάσετε υπέρ το δέον.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 4, 2009)

Δεν σκέφτεσαι θετικά. :) Καλύτερα να πλευρίσεις από δω: Κ. Καραθεοδωρής, Α. Αϊνστάιν, Ά. Ρόζενταλ.


----------



## sarant (Apr 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δεν σκέφτεσαι θετικά. :) Καλύτερα να πλευρίσεις από δω: Κ. Καραθεοδωρής, Α. Αϊνστάιν, Ά. Ρόζενταλ.



Κάτι περίεργο έχει αυτό το άρθρο. Δεν ήταν πρόεδρος της Βουλής το 2006 ο Κακλαμάνης όπως λέει μέσα, οπότε πώς του έστειλε επιστολή ο Στυλιανίδης;


----------



## Anel (Apr 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν θα ήθελα να έχω απέναντί μου σαν συνομιλητή κάποιον που θα έπρεπε να πείσω για το δηλητήριο που χύνει η πλεύρειος πένα και την απόλυτη νοσηρότητα της πλεύρειας σκέψης — θα ήταν σαν να χάνω το χρόνο μου να εξηγώ σε κάποιον ηλίθιο ότι ο καρκίνος είναι κακό πράγμα.



Χα! Συμφωνώ τόσο μα τόσο πολύ!! Και εν έτει 2009 είναι τόσο μα τόσο λυπηρό, όχι μόνο που υπάρχουν άτομα που χρειάζεται να πείσεις αλλά και ότι υπάρχουν και κάποια που δε θα πειστούν ποτέ...


----------

